# First hunting rifle



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a new rifle, and I'd like it to be something I could hunt with if I so choose. I doubt it would need to take down an elk, and I'm not sure when I'll go hunting for the first time, or for what. Intially, I want a relatively inexpensive "starter" gun. If nothing else, I'll use it for long range target shooting - but I'd like the ability hunt with it. I really don't even know what caliber to get. I've talked to a few people who have said stuff like "the .270 is fast with a flat trajectory, but if you're in brush, it is easily deflected, but the .30-06, being a heavier bullet will be less likely to be deflected." So I dunno.

I've seen guns like the Remington 770, but it seems like it's too good to be true to get a decent, reliable gun + scope for under $300. In reading a review on the 770, the reviewer said for similar money to get the Stevens model 200.

Part of me wants a level action, as I always had fun with my dad's .30/30 Marlin, but I've read that there are issues with those and accuracy, reliability, and the fact that because they have a tubular magazine, you can't use pointed rounds unless you want one to go off in the magazine.  So bolt action is fine, semi is fine. 

So yeah. After reading reviews, and stuff around the web, I'm still not sure what to get. I want something relatively inexpensive, but reasonably reliable and reasonably accurate for an amateur. I realize that for the money I'm looking to spend, I am not going to get a world class hunting rifle. So I'm hoping you all can point me to a good value for the money.

And then, if the rifle you all recommend doesn't come with a scope, I'm going to need a recommendation for a decent entry level scope, too. If I find that I really like it, and I learn more, and I become a good enough shot that the weakness is the firearm, and not me (which I KNOW is not the case right now), then I can look into investing in a nicer, higher quality, much more expensive rifle.

TLR - need recommendations on a good, inexpensive first "hunting" rifle, caliber, and optics


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, so I read a few posts down from mine, and I think I like the Savage Edge. I just need to figure out which caliber to start with. To be honest, if it will take down a deer, and is a relatively common and inexpensive round, it will probably work for me.

It seems that the .308 is the cheapest to shoot, followed by the .223, .30-06, .243, and the .270 being the most expensive of the rounds. What should I consider besides ammo cost when buying this?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Best value out there right now is the Remington 700 ADL. Cabela's carries it, as does Walmart. Price will be $439, and it comes with a 3x9 x 40 scope. Any standard caliber like 270, 30-06, 308, 7mm, or 300 win will be sufficient for any big game in Utah. I was at Cabela's this morning checking them out - very nice and GREAT value for the money. 

As for 270 vs. 30-06 vs. 308 vs. 7mm - People can split hairs about what is better, has greater coefficients, densities, trajectories, blah blah blah. Bottom line is that within what most people consider reasonable hunting distances - about 300 yards or less - any will do just fine on any animal you want to shoot in Utah. I shoot a 30-06, but that is me. The others are just as good and I'd use any without worrying about "bucking brush" or "flat shooting tack drivers."

Stay away from the Remington 770 - heavy, clunky, and POS. Don't get one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that you are on the right track on looking at rifles. We may all give suggestions, but the best advice I can give is to buy what feels good in your hands. You wont like shooting something unless it feels right in your hands.

I have heard that those Stevens 200 rifles are quite accurate (they are made by Savage). The only complaint I am hearing about is the trigger is pretty heavy and has a lot of creep. So you may want to pay an extra $50 for a trigger job on this one.

Regarding a leaver gun. I love them and personally enjoy shooting them (although not everyone does.) Hornady has designed a cartridge in their Leverevolution line that is designed for longer range accuracy that allows for a more pointed bullet with the flex-tip technology. Just a thought.....

You mentioned caliber, both the 30-06 and .270 are fantastic calibers and I wouldnt tell you not to get one. But being your first rifle, I might suggest buying a .243 Win, 7mm-08, or .260 rem. (maybe even a .257 Roberts). They are all good for deer (maybe not elk, but thats my opinion, others might tell you otherwise). And they have lighter recoil and should be a bit cheaper to buy ammo for.

Take a look at http://www.galleryofguns.com and see what all models are available and go from there. I might also suggest looking at Howa's scope/rifle combo. They make good guns as well


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Savage Edge is getting great reviews. And I agree with Gary regarding the Remington 700 being the top one to look at.

Honestly, the .223 should be the cheapest for you to shoot. But I wouldnt personally use that on big game. But it is a great varmint caliber


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

If I want the same gun for hunting as for longer range target shooting - beyond 300 yards - is there a good "all-purpose" round for that?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

All purpose rounds are a can of worms because there are sooooo many great performers. The .243 is a great varmint round at and beyond those distances, but I cannot speak to effectiveness on deer at that range.

The .308 is a great distance shooter (I shoot one and like it), and there is a lot of info on this caliber to help aid in distance shooting (scopes, ballistics calculators, etc). But the .270 and 30-06 are great at those distances too. If you are shooting extreme distances, you may end up needing something like a 7mm Rem Mag, 6.5x284, 30-378 WBY, 338 Edge, or other.... so I dont think you'd be happy with that route (and your shoulder would start to hurt).

The .260 Rem is really gaining a great reputation for low recoil and a great distance shooter, but i dont own one and cant speak to those claims.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

For what you want, I'd stand by the listed calibers above. 30-06, 270, 7mm Rem Mag, or 300 Win Mag. Ammo isn't hard to find, and there are tons of resources if you want to reload any of those rounds. In all reality, if you want to get into target shooting, get a rifle and do your thing, you'll just have to get to know the rifle and make the necessary adjustments. All will hit targets out to 1000 or even 1500 yards. But you'll adjust each one differently to do it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gary, you are a smart fella 

I agree with Gary as well. Guns and calibers are such a matter of opinion, that it is hard to tell you "this is your answer." 

So here is my final answer:
If you are gonna shoot mostly varmints and the occasional deer- .243 Win gets my vote
If you want to shoot distance and save a little on ammo costs - .308 Win gets my vote
If you are just going to shoot occasionally, and want to shoot deer and elk - 30-06 gets my vote (comparable recoil to the .308 too)
If you want to shoot a deer and elk and do very little target practice (for fear of overheating the barrel) the .300 Win Mag gets my vote
If you want to shoot deer and elk at LONG distance, the 7mm Rem Mag gets my vote

The last two are fairly easy to find ammo for, but they can be expensive

Or.... you could just buy a 30-378 WBY and pay through the nose on ammo


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on all the popular calibers listed. If ya can find a few friends to try a few of the different calibers it will really help you make a decission. Maybe we are getting to the point of another "rabbit hunt". :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with Bax*.


Bax* said:


> All purpose rounds are a can of worms because there are sooooo many great performers. The .243 is a great varmint round at and beyond those distances, but I cannot speak to effectiveness on deer at that range.
> 
> The .308 is a great distance shooter (I shoot one and like it), and there is a lot of info on this caliber to help aid in distance shooting (scopes, ballistics calculators, etc). But the .270 and 30-06 are great at those distances too. If you are shooting extreme distances, you may end up needing something like a 7mm Rem Mag, 6.5x284, 30-378 WBY, 338 Edge, or other.... so I dont think you'd be happy with that route (and your shoulder would start to hurt). When you get to shooting past your point-blank range thing start to change a lot. So does the cost of your setup!
> 
> The .260 Rem is really gaining a great reputation for low recoil and a great distance shooter, but i dont own one and cant speak to those claims.


Like Bax* said, the .270 and 30.06 are fully capable of shooting longrange. They are also great calibers inside of 300 yards. And ammo is readily available for both.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the responses. Based on them, I think I'm leaning towards the .308, but the .270 and 30.06 are both appealing, too. If I want to spend most of my time trying to knock a soda can off a fence post at 500+ yards, and then be able to hunt deer or elk, will that work? It seems to be the last expensive round to plink with, too.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. The 308 will do exactly what you are describing. There is a reason that was the chosen military sniper round for half a century. Which also means that reloading components are readily and cheaply available. You will not go wrong with the 308. You mentioned you like lever guns - check out the Savage Model 99, which is available in 308. Excellent rifle and will do exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

Also, is the consensus that the Rem 700 ADL for $439 is worth the price over the Savage Edge at $379? $60 won't break the bank if it really is worth the difference. I'd rather wait another week and get a gun that will last longer and shoot better if there really is value in it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Remington 700 has been around forever, and has been tried and tested. It is probably THE MOST known commodity in out-of-the box rifles. I'm guessing most everyone on this site owns one, has shot one, or knows someone who has. 

The Savage Edge is relatively new. I personally have never shot one, nor do I know anyone that has. I've just read a few reviews. That doesn't mean it isn't the rifle that the Remington 700 is. It just means that there isn't the history, background, experience, or even discussion forums dedicated to it like with the Remington. 

I think it was Bax who mentioned checking them both out and seeing which one feels best to you. Good advise there.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

I just noticed some posts I missed reading while posting, so another question - is there any reason besides recoil to elect the .243 over the .308 "for my first rifle"? I've grown up shooting, I've shot 30.06, .223, 7.62x39, 30/30, and I do a ton of trap shooting with 12ga, so I'm not worried about recoil (though some of those were in semi's, so it doesn't really count for recoil). If there is another reason, though, I am open to learning more.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think one thing that the .243 brings to the table is it is a pretty versatile caliber in the sense that it is a flat shooting caliber that really doubles up well as a varmint caliber, and hits hard enough for a deer caliber. So you can go shoot prairie dogs, and then shoot a deer or antelope without changing calibers. (Not saying you cant shoot a p-dog with a .308, but it may take a bit more understanding of where the bullet will hit at distances)

I think this is my next caliber that I would like to buy for myself in the following rifle:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... code=84107


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I own both a savage edge and Remington 700. For a first rifle get the remington, it will last a life time.

The edge is a fun gun to shoot, but it does have a design flaw in the stock and the trigger pull is really heavy. The clip is also hard to come by. But it is a tack driver out of the box if you can get used to the stock and trigger.

My vote is for the 30.06. Most versatile round on the market.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

If you need a lever _and_ a 308..you might try this Browning. With a lever you'll lose some accuracy compared to a bolt or single shot, but these Browning's are fun guns. I've owned one in a .243 and never had a single problem.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Browning ... owning+308


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> We may all give suggestions, but the best advice I can give is to buy what feels good in your hands. You wont like shooting something unless it feels right in your hands.


+1!

Which ever caliber you decide on, make sure it feels good and then practice with it alot. Bullet placement will be more important than the caliber. I've killed quite a few deer with several different calibers and I can honestly say that one didn't seem to perform better than the other. The deer all died, and died quickly.



Huntoholic said:


> My vote is for the 30.06. Most versatile round on the market.


Yes. If I could only have one from my arsenal, it would be the 30.06. :O||: I like them all though..


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Do we have your head spinning yet?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sk8erord said:


> Also, is the consensus that the Rem 700 ADL for $439 is worth the price over the Savage Edge at $379? $60 won't break the bank if it really is worth the difference. I'd rather wait another week and get a gun that will last longer and shoot better if there really is value in it.


No. I prefer the SAVAGES. :O||:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Which ever caliber you decide on, make sure it feels good and then practice with it alot. _Bullet placement_ will be _more important_ than the caliber.


Hold the phone! You mean to tell me that bigger isnt necessarily better?!

Now if you were to get on another forum you might hear someone tell you that you need a 375 H&H for prairie dogs..... do we need to start a new thread on caliber selection vs shot placement? :mrgreen:

Sawsman couldnt have said it better! Whatever the caliber you choose, practice a lot with it. Dont over heat your barrel. And have fun with it. Choosing the best performing caliber doesnt make you a better shooter. You still have to do your part and learn the limitations of your gun. Case in point - WWII snipers didnt have the most amazing calibers and rifles, they just practiced and practiced and then practiced some more.... greatest generation.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

How do you overheat your barrell? Too many rounds too close together?

I hit up Cabelas on my way home today and held both the Rem ADL and the Savage Edge, and they both felt good, though I think the ADL "felt" a little better. I can't quantify it any better than that. They only had it in .243 though, and I want a cheaper round, tbh. I don't think I'll get a lever for my first. Maybe down the road. I've been reading what I can find and it's dizzying how worked up people get, especially in the .308 vs. .30-06 debate. I may eventually hand load, but not for a long time. I'm not sure I'd notice the difference between a long and short throw.

I just want the most versatility between hunting and plinking, at a price that I can afford to send a lot of rounds down range.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sk8erord said:


> How do you overheat your barrell? Too many rounds too close together?
> 
> .


That is it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are planning to shoot pop cans off a fence post at 500 yards, you are going to need to practice. A lot. That means shooting a lot. You will be way ahead of the game if you start handloading now. That will reduce the ammo price factor. Then you will start looking at which caliber has the cheapest bullet (.224), and which cartridge uses the least powder that will suit your purpose (.223 Rem). The next one up the line that will be suitable for deer will be the 243 Winchester. Then you will get into the 25 calibers, and so on, and so on, and so on. My advise, go buy a reloading manual, it doesn't matter which, but get one that has a page of text for each caliber. This will give you a short history of the caliber, cartridge, and general usefulness of each. They will also give you an idea of bullet selection, and variety of loads for each cartridge as well. Then you can make your decision based on what you expect from your first rifle. and second, and third, etc.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought the ABCs of Reloading a few months ago when I bought my 9mm, but I have yet to crack it open as I just haven't had the capital to invest in reloading (I want something like a Dillon RL 550B or better). Right now, I just want to start practicing and as I don't know when I'll start reloading, or when I'll get a 2nd rifle, I want the most economical and versatile round. It seems like the .308 and .30-06 are it, based on my current research, but I still trust that you all know better than I. All I've ever done is just plink out in the desert with my few guns, or my dad's (.30/30 marlin, SKS 7.62x39, .50 black powder), so I really don't know a lot about long range shooting and hunting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Reloading will become a lifetime of enjoyment. I own a Dillon 550B and a RCBS single stage. Personally I use the Dillon for my .45's only. All my rifles are loaded with the RCBS. Why ? I burn through a lot of .45's. The rifles are only shot about 2000 rounds a season. What I'm trying to convey is that unless you are going to shoot thousands of rounds, I would start with a good RCBS setup and get the basics down. I do love that Dillon.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Reloading will become a lifetime of enjoyment.


Man, its a great hobby too! Its so relaxing to sit in your man cave and listen to some music and take satisfaction in a job well done. I have loaded more ammo than I will likely ever shoot.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe I'll get a small single stage press or a more basic turret press to get my feet wet.

I also think I'm going to go with .30-06 for this gun.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sk8erord said:


> I also think I'm going to go with .30-06 for this gun..


Nice. You'll have a great bullet selection to choose from. You wont be dissapointed in the trusty '06. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Sk8erord said:
> 
> 
> > I also think I'm going to go with .30-06 for this gun..
> ...


+1. And I have never owned one.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I never will.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Re: First hunting rifle*



Loke said:


> I never will.


Why? I appreciate input that is informative and helps me make a well researched decision. Answers like this just make me second guess myself but provide no basis for me to judge your opinion against another's.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cartridge selection is like choosing a new vehicle. Someone will always try and convince you to buy a Ford, and then another guy will tell you why they suck. It all boils down to how you like em.

I personally think the 30-06 is one of the best big game cartridges available. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I faced the same question two years ago and ended up with the -06 also...Loke just likes those small and slow 270's LOL


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good choice. I'm partial to the 06 myself, but that probably has more to do with tradition more than anything. However, researched out you will be very hard pressed to find a more versatile big game round out there. I've not seen any kind of empirical data to prove otherwise. Every few years, I get the urge to buy another rifle. I research, go to countless gun shops, and learn all I can that I forgot from the last time I went through the exercise. And in all honesty, I'm yet to find a better big game round than the '06. So I still hunt with the same rifle I've used since I was 14.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: First hunting rifle*



Sk8erord said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > I never will.
> ...


Because everybody else has one. I started with a fast shooting 270, and see no reason to change. If I want to shoot something bigger that that, I want to shoot something a lot bigger. Kind of the same reason I hunt with a Chessie and not a Lab.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Good choice. I'm partial to the 06 myself, but that probably has more to do with tradition more than anything. However, researched out you will be very hard pressed to find a more versatile big game round out there. I've not seen any kind of empirical data to prove otherwise. Every few years, I get the urge to buy another rifle. I research, go to countless gun shops, and learn all I can that I forgot from the last time I went through the exercise. And in all honesty, I'm yet to find a better big game round than the '06. So I still hunt with the same rifle I've used since I was 14.


I am really confused! I was under the understanding that you were partial to a 300 Win I believe it was coupled with a lasso?????????????????????????????? :mrgreen: One of the funniest fetching threads ever!


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

So I thought I had it all figured out - Remington ADL Combo in .30-06. Then I went into Gunnies to see if they had some cheap scope rings for my .22, and decided to ask if they had the ADL. They didn't, and were surprised anyone had any (Sportsman's has several for $399). So I asked the guy there what he would recommend - he said a Howa 1500 with the Nikko Sterling scope combo ($449) in .30-06, or .300 win mag ($479). I have to admit, the Howa had a much smoother action than the ADL, and felt nice. The scope seemed a lot nicer, too. He said, yes, it was made in Japan, but it was a nice rifle, and the barrel was already floated.

Any thoughts on that rifle? Or on .300 win mag?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Howa makes a good gun. They are the ones who actually make the Weatherby Vanguard's action, and Weatherby doesnt just put their name on any ol gun. So I think that says a lot.

Lots of people really like Howa, and I dont think you could go wrong with it. Also Nikko Sterling is made in Japan from what I understand, but they are supposedly pretty comparable to Nikon.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The 300 win mag will bump you up to the higher tier in ammo compared to the 243, 270, 308 and 30-06, which all start at about $18/box. If you really want to get geeked out on the ballistics and such it is fun to do, but you will find as Gary mentioned that any of those will get out there and put a good hole in any Utah game animal just fine. Here is a way to get geeked out, you probably should just so you feel more comfortable knowing the ballistics 
http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlankOnline
http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_trajectory_table.htm
The final product looks like this for the 30-06 and the 7 mag that I created for my own rifles:
[attachment=1:3sjb3sdx]30-06 trajectory.gif[/attachment:3sjb3sdx]
[attachment=0:3sjb3sdx]7mag trajectory.gif[/attachment:3sjb3sdx]
I don't know squat about the Howa, but there is good reason the 700 is the most common rifle out there, it has done well and that helps you in having a good resell value, parts availability, etc. I am in Woods Cross and you are welcome to try out my ADL in 30-06 if you would like. I think that is the best way to make a decision. See if you can find someone with the Howa maybe. The ADL is a little wierd in that Remington no longer lists it on their website, but Wal-Mart, Cabela's and SW all still stock them. Cabela's uses their own brand scope, Wal-Mart uses the "remington" scope that is made by who knows?? The ADL is identical to the SPS, except that the SPS does have the hinge plate or a clip, which makes it much easier to load/unload. Are you in a hurry to buy one? If not, Cabela's has these on really good sales in September. I got my SPS last year with the clip for $500 and then a free $150 gift card to get the ammo and other stuff like the sling; it came with a hard case too. You certainly do want to get shooting it if you plan on hunting with it this year. I ended up with the 243 last year on the SPS as did my neighbor who was in the same situation as you getting his first one. Good luck! Be sure to fondle all of them and don't take one person's opinion as the final answer.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

.300 Win Mag is a fine caliber and will shoot anything on this continent. However, I don't know if I would look at a magnum like that for my first gun unless you have shot quite a bit before. The Win mag does carry a little bit of recoil to it and if you're anticipating the recoil too much you'll start getting bad habits. In my personal opinion everyone should start shooting with an easy shooting light recoil gun when they first start shooting, create good habits, and then move up from there if deemed necessary.

The Howa's are nice enough guns and they are normally Sub MOA. I own a Howa 1500 in 300 WSM and I like it just fine, I also own a half dozen Remington 700's in various calibers and styles and I like them just fine. If you're looking to "pimp" it in the future by upgrading the stock, barrel etc, then get a Remington. If not, just go with whatever you like the best. The optics on the Howa will be better, however neither will really compare to even the low-end ($150-$250) Leupold or Nikon scopes.

Either gun you choose you will not be disappointed, they will both suit your needs and you'll be hard pressed to really find much difference between the two. Just stay away from the 770!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ditto on everything Gwailow just said! You are an adult, correct? When you say first rifle I was not sure. IF not an adult then I think it is even more important to go lighter for the same reason G just explained. The 30-06 has about 20 ft/lbs of recoil energy while the 300 mag has about 26, which is significant. You can get the lighter recoil loads for the 30-06, but I dunno about the mag, because that would defeat the purpose of a magnum.


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'm 30. I grew up shooting 12ga and 30/30, among others. I have a 12ga, a .22, and a 9mm. My dad has a 30/30 marlin, an sks, a .50 cal black powder, and another 12ga. So I'm not new to shooting, but this is my first hunting rifle.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Keep your eyes open for great deals at Cabelas. Huge29 can shed more light on the way things work there, but his last purchase was a steal!


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a HOWA 1500 270 win on ksl with a Nikon scope for a good price. Down side for me..........it's in Grantsville.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are looking for a 300 Win Mag, I've got one I'd be willing to part with. It is a Winchester Model 70 WinLite, with a Leupold 3-9 compact scope. It has been glass bedded, and had the locking lugs lapped. It has a McMillan Kevlar stock, and weighs is at around 8 pounds. I paid $1100 for the rifle, scope and mounts in 1989. I'll sell it to you, today only, for $800. That is what the rifle alone cost back then. I'll even throw in all of the ammo I have loaded, and the loading dies.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> If you are looking for a 300 Win Mag, I've got one I'd be willing to part with. It is a Winchester Model 70 WinLite, with a Leupold 3-9 compact scope. It has been glass bedded, and had the locking lugs lapped. It has a McMillan Kevlar stock, and weighs is at around 8 pounds. I paid $1100 for the rifle, scope and mounts in 1989. I'll sell it to you, today only, for $800. That is what the rifle alone cost back then. I'll even throw in all of the ammo I have loaded, and the loading dies.


Thats a good deal Loke! 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze Loke! Wish I had $800 I didn't know what to do with. That is a screaming deal.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way, the stock alone is listed in the MidwayUSA master catalog #34 for $485.99


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I started at 13 with a 30-30 then made the move to an old 8mm I refinished when I was 17. Went from there to a 30-06 and now shoot a 300 win. The 06 was much more pleasant to shoot at the range but I love having a +/- 3" deviation at point of impact out to 320 yards with my 300. I shot my deer this year at 324 yards and it was nice not to have to think "how high do I hold" but shooting it at the range is not fun after about the first 15 rounds and I'm 6"3 240. If I were you I would start with a 30-06 because 98% of all the animals most people kill in this state are 250 yards or under and its pleasant to shoot. This will result in shooting more often which will lead to greater long distance accuracy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just saw the Cabela's ad that runs through today??? You might get them to go an extra a day?? IF not, they will certainly have another sale soon. http://content.yudu.com/A1qym8/Cabelas3 ... /index.htm
They have the 700 SPS with detachable magazine and Cabela's scope for $499 available in 6 calibers, same price as the ADL with no hinge plate; have to load bullets on at a time. They also have the T/C Venture Predator available in 308 and a free Foxpro Spitfire worth $200 for free all in camo with matching camo scope/rings. I think these are made by Sako??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know if someone else mentioned it, but SW has the ADL with scope by Remington for $399.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the 7mm Mauser or 7mm-08.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the 7mm Mauser or 7mm-08.


The 7mm-08 was mentioned. First page


----------

